# mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold



## Volkscavenger (Aug 9, 2001)

mk3 aba with mk4 exhaust manifold. What you guys think about this mod? Can I use the mk4 manifold with the stock mk3 downpipe? Keep in mind just looking for looks and deeper sound plus this will be a nice cheap mod.


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Volkscavenger)*

you may end up with an extra o2 sensor bung but other than that i think you'll be fine.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (baomo motorsports)*

I am running a Mk4 exhaust manifold with a TT downpipe without any problems. I have heard that there are clearance issues with the stock downpipe but who knows for sure.
As you can see in the first pic, the flange mating to the downpipe on the Mk4 exhaust manifold (on right) will be a bit lower and closer to the firewall once bolted to the head. Maybe this is the issue that others are having








In any case I had my Mk4 manifold flowed and it does flow about 8% more than the Mk3 cast iron piece
































As you can see I moved my O2 sensor to the hole on the Mk4 manifold itself and plugged the hole on my downpipe. It's just easier to change in that position










_Modified by bajan01 at 8:42 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

Jeremy, I can't remember what your car sounds like with the dual downpipe. I was thinking of getting one as long as it isn't too loud.  How is it??? 
edit: I just watched your "shifting at the clock" video of the trip to the get-to-gether and heard your car on that. But it doesn't put it in context. Can you carry on a conversation with the windows up at 70mph?? (like on a date) 


_Modified by punisher89 at 12:19 AM 3-26-2005_


----------



## tanjetta98 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (punisher89)*

Good mod looking to do it my self but you are running a cam in really bring out this mod right? and don't forget to port it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (punisher89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punisher89* »_Jeremy, I can't remember what your car sounds like with the dual downpipe. I was thinking of getting one as long as it isn't too loud. How is it??? 
edit: I just watched your "shifting at the clock" video of the trip to the get-to-gether and heard your car on that. But it doesn't put it in context. Can you carry on a conversation with the windows up at 70mph?? (like on a date) 


Hmmm...If your date likes cruising around below 4000RPM then you certainly can carry on a conversation. However from 4000-7000RPM it gets a bit loud. I am also running a Eurosport single outlet exhaust which is as close to a straight pipe as you'll get without getting pulled over all the time by the cops.
























I'll have to let you drive it once the intake is on...she is in pieces in my garage right now waiting on a custom fuel rail to go with the new intake









_Quote, originally posted by *tanjetta98* »_Good mod looking to do it my self but you are running a cam in really bring out this mod right? and don't forget to port it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am running a heavily ported head and TT 288 cam...which certainly assists in the breathing department










_Modified by bajan01 at 8:42 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

I'll be doing a DIY on this mod soon as i get the downpipe. 
Time to spread my joy









The mkiv exhaust manifold should part up nicely with my AT270 cam, TT chip, downpipe without busted flex piping







, test pipe to replace the cat, and new 02 sensor. All of which are going on at the same time and if installed in time ill have it dynoed and ill be sure to post the results..
*napolean dynamite voice* Yesss *napolean dynamite voice*


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*

i picked up my a4 manifold today.. seems well worth the $65. looks alot nicer than the stock piece.... i cant wait to get my project together..


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Pry)*

anyone know if a mkIV 2.0 02 sensor will work with a mkIII ?? i know obdII have 2 sensors both being the same just in different spots but im wondering if they will work in my MKIII because the price is significantly cheaper for some reason, probally 30 dollars cheaper in some places


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pointslolouie* »_I'll be doing a DIY on this mod soon as i get the downpipe. 
Time to spread my joy









The mkiv exhaust manifold should part up nicely with my AT270 cam, TT chip, downpipe without busted flex piping







, test pipe to replace the cat, and new 02 sensor. All of which are going on at the same time and if installed in time ill have it dynoed and ill be sure to post the results..
*napolean dynamite voice* Yesss *napolean dynamite voice*









Your jou would be even greater with a larger cam


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (VW97Jetta)*

tried to look as close as I could to the pictures but, can't see where the clearance issue would be...
since the mk2-mk3 TT downpipe should be same lenght as mk3 dual downpipe...
nobody with more info about this please... I would do this mod to my ABA since I'm swappin it into an mk2


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_tried to look as close as I could to the pictures but, can't see where the clearance issue would be...
since the mk2-mk3 TT downpipe should be same lenght as mk3 dual downpipe...
nobody with more info about this please... I would do this mod to my ABA since I'm swappin it into an mk2

I have the mk4 exhaust on mine, it is in a mk2 jetta coupe.
The mk4 manifold with the stock mk3 downpipe is lower causing me to have clearence problems with the steering rack. But I don't know about mk3.
Also I would recomend getting the mk4 heat shield. The tubular exhaust puts off lots of heat. You may have to modify it to work with the nk3 intake manifold. I have swapped to the mk4 intake manifold so it works fine on mine.
Rick


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (R)*

so what have you done to make it fit in your mk2 ???
thanx


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_so what have you done to make it fit in your mk2 ???
thanx

A few things.
Removed the rattle.. I mean heat shield from the down pipe.
I felt like the rear motor mount was past it's prime. So I made one to replace it. One that had just enough clearance for the steering rack.








Then I went all the way back the exhaust and positioned each connection at the best place. Then I welded them! Tired of those clamps the next time I take the exhaust apart I'll use a sawsall.
Rick


----------



## Volkscavenger (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

My project for today Saturday on my mk3 Jetta 2.0 was installing the mk4 exhaust manifold with my stock mk3 downpipe. That rumors about the clearance issues with the stock mk3 downpipe are true true true














. This downpipe in combination with the mk4 manifold is too long because of that hits the steering rack. Any of you guys with this mod on mk3s? Rumor are that TT downpipe works great doing this mod, wich TT downpipe should I use?


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Volkscavenger)*

so it didnt fit and now youre getting a tt downpipe? i got the tt dual cat downpipe.... its either that one or the race downpipe which removes the cat. i havnt tried to install any of my parts yet so i duno how its gona fit....


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Volkscavenger)*

i was wondering about this. so how far off is it and what kind of rack do you have TRW or ZF?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_so it didnt fit and now youre getting a tt downpipe? i got the tt dual cat downpipe.... its either that one or the race downpipe

The TT Race downpipe and Mk4 exhaust manifold have no clearance issues


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pointslolouie* »_anyone know if a mkIV 2.0 02 sensor will work with a mkIII ?? i know obdII have 2 sensors both being the same just in different spots but im wondering if they will work in my MKIII because the price is significantly cheaper for some reason, probally 30 dollars cheaper in some places 

all VW 0-1v 02 sensors are the same. Don't overpay for a connector if you can solder


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2kjettaguy)*

I have a MkIV manifold waiting for me to finish a cylinder head to drop the whole thing on as an assembly. I looked pretty carefully at both manifolds with a tape measure, and it got me to wondering.
What condition is your rear motor mount in? It would seem to me that an old, original sacked-out rear motor mount would let the engine sag too much in back, making the clearance issue even worse.
BTW, which specific TT downpipe would we be talking about for a guaranteed no-issue fit? There's been several mentioned already. 


_Modified by DonL at 11:45 AM 4-10-2005_


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_BTW, which specific TT downpipe would we be talking about for a guaranteed no-issue fit? There's been several mentioned already.

I looked on TT's website and they don't seem to have the Mk3 race dp listed anymore. Here is a pic of mine but I bought it used a good two years ago. I actually had 2 of them at one time but sold the second one


























_Modified by bajan01 at 8:42 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

i think the race downpipe is listed under the MKII section.


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Pry)*

I completely forgot about the clearance issues. I have to ask him but i believe pozer had the mkIV exhaust manifold and jsut OEM downpipe with no problems, if there was im sure he would have mentioned it to me. So the only way to correct this or atleast try to correct this would be to replace the rear motor mount? what bout trying to have someone bend the downpipe or dent it just enough to clear it?


----------



## Volkscavenger (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Volkscavenger)*

I take some measures and the mk4 exhaust manifold are 1 3/4 inches or 2 inches lower than the mk3 exhaust manifold. Maybe the mk4 exhaust manifold with the shorter mk2 downpipe can solve the problem. Any of you guys know the difference in inches between the mk2 and the mk3 dp?










_Modified by Volkscavenger at 6:56 PM 4-16-2005_


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_i think the race downpipe is listed under the MKII section.

Ok I found it. The new ones have the flex fittings.
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/viewpart.asp?partnum=251.204S
I got mine for $75 used but the new ones are $285


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pointslolouie* »_So the only way to correct this or atleast try to correct this would be to replace the rear motor mount? what bout trying to have someone bend the downpipe or dent it just enough to clear it?

Bending it could be hard to do, denting it seems to defeat the purpose.
I'm not sure what they are made from. Not magnetic so could be stainless or inconnelle. 
You could take the downpipe the a welding shop and have the tubes cut and re welded at a shallower angle. They would need to be cut twice, once up top to change the angle over the rack and the second time just in front of the cat. The one in front of the cat would be to get the flanges to match.
I think that would be less expensive than buying a new downpipe.
Rick


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R* »_
Bending it could be hard to do, denting it seems to defeat the purpose.
I'm not sure what they are made from. Not magnetic so could be stainless or inconnelle. 
You could take the downpipe the a welding shop and have the tubes cut and re welded at a shallower angle. They would need to be cut twice, once up top to change the angle over the rack and the second time just in front of the cat. The one in front of the cat would be to get the flanges to match.
I think that would be less expensive than buying a new downpipe.
Rick

im not worried about the cat matching up because i have test pipe that is easly bent if i need it to be..im going to see how much its gonna cost to have this welded...basically just making it couple inches shorter or just totally having it bent in towards the cat 2" ?


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*

well i wonder if the mk4 downpipe would clear the rack?


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

Hey all, I also have a Mk4 exhaust mani with the stock dp. I have looked into getting a customer dp made and also getting the rear lower mount replaced to help .
Mine pretty much clears when standing still, but now my rear exhaust tips bang on my rear valence







when accelerating. In addition at 3500 rpms, there is a resonance that I can feel in the floor. When the car is really cold, it also intermittently bangs on the steering rack.








Oh well, as soon as I get some cash I'll get it fixed.


----------



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Red Baron Golf)*

Shoot! Chris, I was going to message you regarding the mk4 downpipe, and if you were having any clearance issues. I picked one up a couple of weeks ago, and plan on putting it in when I put my new head on. I guess if everything is coming out anyways, I'll put it in, and see how much of a problem I have.... I guess I can always deal with it then.
And a question to the OBD1 crew, what did you use as a plug for the extra O2 sensor?
Welds ground down, sandblasted and painted..... I hope it fits!
















Graham.


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Mr Mini)*

Use that hole in the mk4 manifold for the 02 sensor, i believe pagon used that whole and it fit fine, also making it easier to change out the sensor in the future. Then just use a bolt that matches up with the threads to plug the extra hole....put some loctite or something on it to make sure it seals and stays in place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pointslolouie* »_Use that hole in the mk4 manifold for the 02 sensor, i believe pagon used that whole and it fit fine, also making it easier to change out the sensor in the future. Then just use a bolt that matches up with the threads to plug the extra hole....put some loctite or something on it to make sure it seals and stays in place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what I did for ease of replacement. You can see the O2 sensor in the second pic above. I believe that the O2 threads are 18M x 1.5 so if you can find a matching metric bolt then you can plug it with that. For now The hole in my downpipe is plugged with another old O2 sensor


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Mr Mini)*

Hey Graham, looks good! Let me know how it works out. I really noticed more of a sound difference than a power increase.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Red Baron Golf)*

MrMini, your manifold came out real nice... do you know why yours is different than the one in the first pic? mine is like the first one...it has the rail on it... but i wish it didnt...


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Pry)*

i believe that rail is for cars with a secondary air intake.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (baomo motorsports)*

so anyone tried the mk4 downpipe on mk3?? It should fix the problem of banging on the rack. I presume the downpipe is shorter.
anyone knows this?


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Mr Mini)*

I dont think grinding down the welds is such a good idea...
if it gets really hot and or cold its going to crack !
I have one , i was thining of doing the same.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_I dont think grinding down the welds is such a good idea...
if it gets really hot and or cold its going to crack !
I have one , i was thining of doing the same.

Mine hasn't cracked yet...almost a year with it now


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

Hrmmm , really ehh 
Maybe I should grind my welds down too , what did u use to grind down the welds ?
Heres mine in the process of modifying it to work on a Counterflow mk2 head, notice the V 's cut in the to the support , i just need to do the same in the center or cut it right off ! 


















_Modified by rebel_eye at 8:10 AM 4-16-2005_


----------



## 2pointslolouie (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (rebel_eye)*

so does anyone know if the mkIV downpipe will work?? or what motor mount will raise the back of the engine up 1" to clear everything?


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*

im gona run a mk2 downpipe , i hope it all fits , im runing an aba block too


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_Hrmmm , really ehh 
Maybe I should grind my welds down too , what did u use to grind down the welds ?

I used a rotary grinder and rotary file to do mine but those welds are hard as heck. It'll take a while to grind them down








http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&pid=00926756000
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29528&item=4374044060&rd=1


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (bajan01)*

the welds should have good penetration i wouldn't worry about it cracking. 
i already have the manifold laying around, i guess i'll pick up the a4 downpipe to see if that fixes any clearance problems.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (baomo motorsports)*


----------



## baomo motorsports (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (rebel_eye)*

i thought the weld would be better than that.
if that deep line is where the mounting plate and runner meet you may have to do a fillet weld on the outside connection.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (baomo motorsports)*

Well im almost finished with my manifold.... just need to sand blast it and paint it. I wanted to know if anyone ground the welds down on the downpipe end of the manifold? im probably going to atleast smooth the weld downs... heres my progress...


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Pry)*

bringing this back from the dead.
can you use the mk4 exhaust mani in a mk1 with the TT 2:1 downpipe "for aba in mk1" applications to make up for the 16mm increase in block height?
or is it off-center? (meaning i have to use a mk1 4:2 8v mani)


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (spoonie)*

I have been looking into this for almost a year (Have other stuff going on, which is priority, putting this on back burner).
Putting a mk4 mani on a mk1.
I even called TT. A guy there (not Collin) said that if the mk4 manifold works on mk3 chasis with the TT downpipe, then it should and might fit on a mk1 with the hybrid downpipe. I have been rebuilding my engine, so have not had time to test fit on my car. I also have a mk3 manifold, so I may just buy the tall block hybrid dp anyhow. Here is what I also figured out.
16mm is just over half an inch. Well, I also noticed that all the angles are the same on the mk4 mani as compared to the mk3. BUT the output flange seems to sit about 3/4 of an inch LOWER than the mk3. So it is at same angle, and is on same side... But it is lower. So you may be able to use the TT mk1 hybrid catless race DP that is NOT designed for tall block. I say this, because as of yet, there is no race dp without cat for tall block. I asked Collin last summer, and said he did not have time or demand to build the catless race tall block dp for mk1 hybrid. Call him, and maybe demand will go up. 
Here is what I am saying. Until I buy the downpipe, and test fit, I have no real conclusive evidence it will work. I know of one guy in Mexico who has posted he has the manifold, too. I have one, just no time to check it out.
Sorry for long post. Just wanted to share what I have found so far.
I say call TT and ask for Collin. 


_Modified by fast84gti at 9:56 AM 1-20-2007_


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh, BTW. I am the posterboy for lowballer cheap as mk1 vortexer. Main reason I have not gotten around to doing this, is price. 300 bucks makes me squeel like a schoolgirl who just saw a mouse. BUT It's still cheaper than a brospeed header... AND there is more meterial in the flange to work with on the manifold that a header, in case you need to port match a little for ported heads. I measured, and the brospeed header has smaller ports. So this is why I am trying to take advantage of mk4 mani...
I do recommend highly that you weld where runners meet flange, for added strength. I am going to have mine tig welded, the
n I am going to cut EGR crappy ass tubes off, and also cut to fit to counterflow head.


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

All the pics are gone








Does anyone have any pics showing how this exhaust swap was done (MK4 manifold on MK3)?


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (relmonte)*

To do the swap on a mk3 all you have to do is remove the old cast mani and install the new tubular mk4 mani. You will need to plug the extra O2 bung, and I would suggest upgrading the rear motor mount. With my stock rear motor mounts in (>150K mi on them), I got a slight rattle when in reverse from the dp hitting the steering rack. I upgraded to bfi stage 1's and away it went. Oh I also took a die grinder and smoothed out the interior welds, it's easy to do and cheap to get a little better flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (94jetta~~)*

Just a quick question?
I got a mk4 manifold from work, but its cracked on one of the pipes. Would it be ok to weld it? I'm assuming it would be since its not cast.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Just a quick question?
I got a mk4 manifold from work, but its cracked on one of the pipes. Would it be ok to weld it? I'm assuming it would be since its not cast.

Yes, it can.... you could even weld a cast one... a good TIG weld is preferable, but a MIG will do, it's more a matter of how much you care about looks, since the difference in strength and purity between the two won't really be a major factor on an NA ABA.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

<--------Has A MK4 AEG mani and DP for Sale


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Yes, it can.... you could even weld a cast one... a good TIG weld is preferable, but a MIG will do, it's more a matter of how much you care about looks, since the difference in strength and purity between the two won't really be a major factor on an NA ABA.

I have a friend that works at a race shop in Garland. I probably get him to TIG it for me. It definitely needs some cleaning and polishing. Then its time for some JetHot-in-a can.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

wait, isn't the whole point of jet-hot coatings that they are ceramic and baked on? I wonder how that works with a rattlecan version, if it hardens as well from the manifold heat and the extra emulsifiers needed to keep it suspended until then.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (rebel_eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebel_eye* »_I dont think grinding down the welds is such a good idea...
if it gets really hot and or cold its going to crack !
I have one , i was thining of doing the same.

Well considering the weld is the strongest part of the metal, the area around it, where there isn't a bead of filler metal would be the weakest point.. grinding down the welds seems like it would make the tensil strength more even and it would flex better... remember, a true weld means the metal is fused as one piece, the bead just sits on the top of that.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_wait, isn't the whole point of jet-hot coatings that they are ceramic and baked on? I wonder how that works with a rattlecan version, if it hardens as well from the manifold heat and the extra emulsifiers needed to keep it suspended until then.









Well, I know there are some spray on coatings that are supposed to work good but I know you need to have several coats, etc.
I wonder if there is a homemade ceramic coating kit?


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (2pointslolouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pointslolouie* »_so does anyone know if the mkIV downpipe will work?? or what motor mount will raise the back of the engine up 1" to clear everything?

To answer this question, I replaced all my engine mounts except front lower with OEM VR6 mounts. Cheaper than after market, but still MUCH firmer than stock 2.0 litre mounts. And they all drop right in perfectly. Once I did that, no more banging. I had a *bit* of initial increased vibration in the car and the steering wheel, but it went away once the mounts were broken in, only took a few days.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: mk3 with mk4 exhaust manifold (Red Baron Golf)*

good to know, thank you for keeping us informed...


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Yes there are home ceramic coating kits. I think the Eastwood Company has one of the best- the only problem is you have to use a standard kitchen type oven that can NEVER be used for cooking food again afterwards.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (KarmaGhia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KarmaGhia* »_Yes there are home ceramic coating kits. I think the Eastwood Company has one of the best- the only problem is you have to use a standard kitchen type oven that can NEVER be used for cooking food again afterwards.

holy back from the dead, batman!


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

I'd like to bring this back to get some pics that aren't red x's.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Josh1581)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Josh1581* »_I'd like to bring this back to get some pics that aren't red x's.

I agree, it feels like the questions werent answered in a proper manner, will the stock DP fit with the mk4 manifold with new engine mounts?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (hockeystar17mnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeystar17mnj* »_ will the stock DP fit with the mk4 manifold with new engine mounts?

Yes.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (independent77)*

did anyone ever try the mk4 downpipe on the mk3???


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_did anyone ever try the mk4 downpipe on the mk3???

Yes, i appears you need to stiffen up the mounts to avoid vibrations.

_Quote, originally posted by *Red Baron Golf* »_To answer this question, I replaced all my engine mounts except front lower with OEM VR6 mounts. Cheaper than after market, but still MUCH firmer than stock 2.0 litre mounts. And they all drop right in perfectly. Once I did that, no more banging. I had a *bit* of initial increased vibration in the car and the steering wheel, but it went away once the mounts were broken in, only took a few days.

The only thing I see is that the AEG downpipe is a big piece, including the 2->1 section, the catalytic converter and a length of pipe that goes almost half way back the car, maybe people are cutting them up and getting it welded in. Sorry I know little about MK3s.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

any of u that just ground down the welds have issues with your manifold cracking yet?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (carsluTT)*

mines been on for a year hasnt cracked yet? 
but i was told theres some bracket you should get with it that comes off the MKIV so it doesnt crack...


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_mines been on for a year hasnt cracked yet? 
but i was told theres some bracket you should get with it that comes off the MKIV so it doesnt crack... 

bracket?.......... uh-oh!....... would anyone have a pic of said "bracket" .?...... 
i need studs for my manifold as mine are totally haggard and need replacing. ug, now to fig out there size and thread pitch and pray i find em locally.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_
bracket?.......... uh-oh!....... would anyone have a pic of said "bracket" .?...... 


I dont know if this is true or not or even on these cars but i have had a few of my firends tell me i need it.. but like i said over a year its been on my car and have logged a lot of miles since i drive 100miles a day on NY's worste highways. i have never had a problem and if it did cause me a problme it be time for a 1 piece OBX header....


----------



## mostoftheABA (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (hockeystar17mnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeystar17mnj* »_
I agree, it feels like the questions werent answered in a proper manner, will the stock DP fit with the mk4 manifold with new engine mounts?

yes with bfi mounts no chance of mine hitting the steering rack or the bottom of the uni body and mine is the OE mk3 DP










_Modified by mostoftheABA at 12:10 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## mostoftheABA (Nov 17, 2008)

i didn't use the bracket BTW been on the car for a year now no leaks no cracks


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (mostoftheABA)*

i hate to ask a newb question but can the down pipe on a mk3 be remove with the engine still in? and how long does it take you guys to do it? i have always had a ABA turbo so iv never done it on a stock one. my girls ABA needs a down pipe now







can anyone help out.. i guess just a simple YES:it can be removed with the engine in place. OR a NO: it cannot thanks guys cheers


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (JettaG60MK2Rider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaG60MK2Rider* »_i hate to ask a newb question but can the down pipe on a mk3 be remove with the engine still in? and how long does it take you guys to do it? i have always had a ABA turbo so iv never done it on a stock one. my girls ABA needs a down pipe now







can anyone help out.. i guess just a simple YES:it can be removed with the engine in place. OR a NO: it cannot thanks guys cheers









yes it can be removed with the engine in place.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinway)*

thank u sir


----------



## (ke) (Aug 27, 2006)

sorry to be bringing this back from the dead. but i have a tt downpipe for my mk3, and i am able to get a aeg exhaust mani for dirt cheap. does anyone know if the aeg mani installed with a mk3 tt downpipe will hit the steering rack? i dont have the stock pipe to compare the two for measurements. i also have a vf poly mount in front and g60 trans mount, the rear is oem but practically new. any ideas are appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## (ke) (Aug 27, 2006)

nobody? lol :wave:


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

fast84gti said:


> I also have a mk3 manifold, so I may just buy the tall block hybrid dp anyhow. Here is what I also figured out.
> 16mm is just over half an inch. Well, I also noticed that all the angles are the same on the mk4 mani as compared to the mk3. BUT the output flange seems to sit about 3/4 of an inch LOWER than the mk3. So it is at same angle, and is on same side... But it is lower.>


I picked one of these up for cheap for my mk1 with an ABA. Problem is I already have the TT tall block downpipe. I've yet to compare the physical dimensions to another mk2/3 manifold (like the mk3 one I'm using now), but if it really is almost 3/4" lower than the mk3 one, well, idk if I will run it or not...


----------



## taranovich92 (Dec 13, 2010)

*modding stock exhaust???*

are there any mods i can do to my stock hidden tip exhaust to make it sound a little louder or more aggressive?


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

*hmmm*

Installed an AEG manifold on my ABA. Seems to have lost power, especially on the bottom end..

Instead of plugging the bung in the manifold, i fit it with a compression sleeve and modified the EGR tube that came off the original manifold (OBDI) so that it would run from the manifold into the port on the back of the stock intake.

Im a little confused because it seems to have lost its' get up and go..

Although, I am about to replace the ABA Intake with an AEG Intake, so maybe this will change things up. I have a deleted resonator and cherry bomb muffler so.. maybe too little back pressure? I dunno.


----------

